# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Summer Cutter Log!!! Gaspari/11-oxo, Oh My!!!

## wukillabee

Starting this cycle on monday, just posted early to get some input for possible changes. Im just under 6 foot, 200 pounds, ?bf (maybe you guys can help when i post before pics on my bf%), extensive training and ph experience. I will be taking original gaspari halodrol-50 tabs for 30 days at 1 tab a day for the first 5 days then will add 1 tab of promagnon to make it a dose of 75mg for the rest of the cycle. Will also be taking androextreme (11-oxo clone at double the dose and half the price) for 40 days. Will alse be taking a generic ma haung ephedra extract fat burner combo of Ephedra 313mg supplying 25mg ephedrine alkaloids from leaves and stems; caffeine anhydrous 100mg; an equal blend of white willow bark, fo-ti, hawthorn berries, green tea, black walnut hulls & licorice root. For support supps on cycle I will be taking Life Support from Anabolic Innovations (check it out guys if you've never heard of it!), multi-v, fish oil, bcaa's pre and post workout, protein (whey and sustained), and of course high protein, mid to low carbs, mid to low good fatty foods. 

My training will be 5 days a week about an hour working out then 20-30 minutes of cardio in my optimal fat burning range after workout. Also, at least 3 days a week I will be doing 20-30 minutes of cardio first thing upon waking up on an empty stomach (just bcaa's and 1 fat burner cap in my body). 

I hope to keep my strength for the duration of this cycle and maybe even increase it a little because I will be cycling my carbs and will have a strict diet mostly of wild salmon, skinless chicken, veggies, and fruit. I hope to stay the same weight or maybe gain a few pounds of muscle and loss at least 5-10 pounds of fat or lower my bf% by at least 4 points (or %). Will have 1 maybe 2 cheat days a week at the most but mostly just 1 a week unless something pops up.

My pct will consist of l-dex at 1mg ed, liquid tamox/clomid combo at 40/100 ed for first 2 weeks then 20/50 for last 2 weeks as well as a liver detox complex for 4 weeks. Will also be taking 10-15 grams of creatine mono each day. Ive done halo clones before but this is the first time for the original real deal (Thanks Mile High Muscle!) and have had decent results with little to no shutdown while on and off cycle.

Any input both negative and positive are welcome and will be takin into consideration. Im able to check the forum via my tilt so this will be updated often and will be as up to date as possible. I'm lazy so i dont feel the need to list my lifts, reps, micro nutrients, blah blah blah everyday but will keep this thread posted on any changes while on cycle and pct. I might have missed a few things since its late and had a very long day today so excuse me if i left any intro info out for you guys. Thanks again for checking out my thread and giving any input or questions you may have!

Quick Stats: 5'10", 194 pounds, -15%bf, training for 7 years, bb for 4 years, prohormone cycles past 3 years.

----------


## wukillabee

Sorry for the shitty lighting on the pics, not the best before pics but they give you a good idea of my starting point. Hope to focus on my cuts in my mid-section with cardio and diet and some more minor cuts everywhere else as well as more serratus tie-ins.

----------


## wukillabee

Im gonna drop the ephedra based fat burner as it might increase blood pressure while on cycle, will save for pct. I will instead try USP Labs new Recreate fat burner. Ive heard many good things about it and its not a stim based fat burner like the majority on the market. Will be starting cycle tomorrow as

Halo/Andro
50/3caps/ 75/3caps/ 75/3caps/ 75/3caps/ 3caps

30 days on halo and 40 days on andro extreme.

Ordering the recreate soon and will take as directed on the bottle when i get it.

I really dont think the ephedra based burner i got is the real deal anyways since i dont feel ephedra like effects compared to vasopro 25mg ephedrine hcl with 200mg caffeine and 81mg asprin. The ephedra extracts they used in my fat burner could maybe be from inactive part of ma haung to be sold legally still as ephedra. Thats the trick the new advertised stimerex-es is doing, using the inactive ephedra extracts and labeling as an ephedra based product so people will buy it up and they can legaly sell it this way. That company is so shady with all the products they make, surprised theyre still in the business. 
Will try to take pics tonite and post for before pics.

----------


## number twelve

hey bro check your PMs

----------


## wukillabee

No changes yet or any updates since im not expecting much til days 5-7 hopefully. DId chest and tris today and had a pretty solid workout. Didnt bust through any platueas or anything but had a solid workout. On to back and bis tomorrow along with even more cardio than today. Cant wait for these 2 compounds to kick in!

----------


## wukillabee

> hey bro check your PMs



Thanks bro, glad to see u here! What do u think about l-dex for pct along with clomid and or nolva? Im sure the shutdown from this cycle wont be as harsh as sd but better safe than sorry. Still waiting for my clomid nolva order but have some nolva left over on hand with l-dex and letro. Was thinking of l-dex at 1mg ed for 4 weeks and nolva at 20/20/20/20 and clomid at 50/50/50/50.

----------


## K.Biz

I really think, u might want to check out some letro, you have some pffy nipples, looks like gyno to me, is this from the cycle, or post-puberty gyno?

----------


## wukillabee

> I really think, u might want to check out some letro, you have some pffy nipples, looks like gyno to me, is this from the cycle, or post-puberty gyno?


HAha, i got the same response from the picture forum on guessing my bf%. Honestly, ive had puffy nips my whole life as welll as my dad and his dad so i never really thought much of it. Ive never had sensitive nips and no hard tissue behind them either, just pec muscles of course. If anything it might be progesterone type gyno, i think thats what it's called where its just puffy nips? They just look puffy when theyre neutral but when theyre hard they arent puffy, not sure if that helps. I do have lion's letro on hand, never had to use it yet. What do u think?

----------


## number twelve

yeah those are some interesting nips LOL
your pct looks fine, maybe ramp the clomid down from 100 mg down to 50 every week...

----------


## wukillabee

> yeah those are some interesting nips LOL
> your pct looks fine, maybe ramp the clomid down from 100 mg down to 50 every week...


Thanks, haha. I read c.binos gyno reversal sticky and might try it out after i finish my pct from this cycle. I dont think its gyno from the gyno pics ive seen via google but worth a shot anyways. Most of the time my nips arent puffy, just sometimes when theyre bored they puff out a little, haha. I got a tamox/clomid combo (liquid of course) of 10mg tamox and 50mg clomid per ml in a 60ml bottle. Thats why i was gonna run 20mg tamox and 100mg clomid for first week or 2 then drop down to 10/50. What do u guys think? I also have some of lion's nolva left over so i could run half a ml of lions with 1ml of this combo to have 20mg tamox and only 50mg clomid for 4 weeks of pct. Was also gonna run l-dex at 1mg ed for 4 weeks for my ai. DO u guys think thats too much pct? Maybe just 1mg l-dex, 10mg tamox, and 50mg clomid for 4 weeks? Thanks!

----------


## wukillabee

Today was another solid day at the gym. DId back and bis today. Again, no platuea busting as far as weights and reps are concerned but still way to early to expect anything. Had a good pump in both my back and bis after workout and still have a good pump in my bis now 7 hrs later. I plan on working out monday-friday and taking sat and sun off. I was originally planning on bumping up my dose to 75mg starting day 6 (saturday) but do u guys think its a waste since im not gonna be working out sat or sun? Should i just wait til day 8 (monday) to bump it up to 75mg? Thanks!

----------


## wukillabee

> Thanks, haha. I read c.binos gyno reversal sticky and might try it out after i finish my pct from this cycle. I dont think its gyno from the gyno pics ive seen via google but worth a shot anyways. Most of the time my nips arent puffy, just sometimes when theyre bored they puff out a little, haha. I got a tamox/clomid combo (liquid of course) of 10mg tamox and 50mg clomid per ml in a 60ml bottle. Thats why i was gonna run 20mg tamox and 100mg clomid for first week or 2 then drop down to 10/50. What do u guys think? I also have some of lion's nolva left over so i could run half a ml of lions with 1ml of this combo to have 20mg tamox and only 50mg clomid for 4 weeks of pct. Was also gonna run l-dex at 1mg ed for 4 weeks for my ai. DO u guys think thats too much pct? Maybe just 1mg l-dex, 10mg tamox, and 50mg clomid for 4 weeks? Thanks!



Bump

----------


## number twelve

yeah just wait to bump up on monday.
and i dont think u need the l dex your already gonna do clomid and nolva...

----------


## wukillabee

> yeah just wait to bump up on monday.
> and i dont think u need the l dex your already gonna do clomid and nolva...


Cool, ill wait til monday. So no l-dex for pct? So the 2 serms would be fine and no ai? I thought u always need at least 1 ai and 1 serm for any kind of pct. I know halo and 11-oxo arent as strong as sd or phera and wont shut me down as much.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was a unexpected day off, dont u guys hate it when that happens? Still feel good and muscles feel solid, very solid. Tomorrow will be for sure shoulder and maybe arms and then friday will be legs. Still taking sat and sun off so i gotta squeeze arms in tomorrow or friday but leg day always kills me so ima just do arms aftr shoulders tomorrow. Did 30 minutes of cardio today with the dog first thing on an empty stomach. I take 12 grams of bcaa before morning cardio so i dont risk losing any muscle and on days i dont do morning cardio i take it before workout and always after workout with whey shake and a solid meal of high protein and complex and some simple fast acting carbs. Still early to notice much but feel real good!

----------


## wukillabee

Today was great! DId shoulders/traps/little arms. I went up 20 pounds on behind the neck shrugs and even did more reps. Energy was way up and so was stamina. Also went up 15 pounds on shoulder press with a few more reps. Maybe this stuff is kickin in already or at least starting to. Tomorrow is leg day.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

woot woot!!!!


bizump

----------


## number twelve

nice work bro

----------


## wukillabee

> Cool, ill wait til monday. So no l-dex for pct? So the 2 serms would be fine and no ai? I thought u always need at least 1 ai and 1 serm for any kind of pct. I know halo and 11-oxo arent as strong as sd or phera and wont shut me down as much.


Bump, what do you guys think? Cool if no ai is used for this cycle and just nolva/clomid at 20/50, 20/50, 20/50, 20/50? Just thought that for any pct you always need at least 1 ai and 1 serm? Thanks guys!

----------


## number twelve

as far as i know your good with that...thats the pct im doing for my m1t

----------


## wukillabee

> as far as i know your good with that...thats the pct im doing for my m1t


Ok, cool! I'll just stick with the nolva and clomid then and after pct try c. bino's gyno reversal with lion's letro I have. Its puberty gyno if anything cus I can remember my nips looking like this well before the gym.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was leg day. Kind of a lazy leg day for some reason, maybe because it looks like shit out today, I don't know. Just did 5 sets of leg press, 3 of barbell lunges, superset ham curls with leg curls and for 6 sets total and did 5 sets of donkey calf raises. GOt a good pump and did weight I normally do, maybe a little more but nothing great. Just seemedlike one of those lazy days at the gym for some reason. Maybe its cus its my b-day today, big 24 today! Taking the weekend off from the weights but will still post at least once everyday, im on this forum all the time.

----------


## wukillabee

Auhh, hang over day. Partied way too hard last night for my b-day. Words of wisdom, dont mix patron, grey goose, and champagne in the same night! Today and tomorrow are planned days off.

----------


## number twelve

def wanna avoid drinking as much as possible when your on orals bro...one time wont kill ya tho

----------


## wukillabee

> def wanna avoid drinking as much as possible when your on orals bro...one time wont kill ya tho


I know bro. Just a one time thing cus it was my 24th b-day yesterday. Usually after nights like that you always swear you never drink again, yeah right, haha. Back on track starting tomorrow with some morning cardio on empty stomach and 12grams of bcaa then back to chest and tris on monday.

----------


## number twelve

yah i got ya...happy birthday btw

----------


## wukillabee

> yah i got ya...happy birthday btw



Thanks homie! Cant wait til monday when i bump it up to 75mg ed, sure ill be feelin it by then.

----------


## wukillabee

Today is my second off day. Gonna start the week tomorrow with chest and tris. Feel pretty good, muscles feel slightly pumped and tight even on off days. Still not feeling like im "On" anything yet but did have some strength increases last week on shoulder day but maybe it was just a good day for me since its still kinda early to expect much. I opened up the promagnon-25 today to see what they look like and they look crazy! Look like pink dbol 's, so funny. Gonna still take my halo-50 tab with my pre-workout meal, then take my 3 andro-extreme caps with my post-workout meal, then 1 promagnon-25 tab (dbol, haha) about 3-4 hours after working out with a meal so ill have my 2 halo pills about 6 hrs apart from eachother. Im sure by the end of this week (round day 14) i should be feeling like im "On" and if not then i guess my body doesnt respond to halo products or compound since this stuff is the original real deal. Noticing slightly more defintion all over though so thats a good sign. Will post some pics if i see a big difference mid-cycle but will for sure post after pics and pics again after i finish my pct to compare the 3 sets of pics.

----------


## number twelve

nice work man edit out that UGL name i think its against the rules


12

----------


## wukillabee

> nice work man edit out that UGL name i think its against the rules
> 
> 
> 12



Sorry, didnt know they were a ugl. I edited it out. Funny how they look just like them though. Cant wait for tomorrow!

----------


## wukillabee

Today was Chest and Tris. All my chest lifts went up 10-15 pounds and even did a few more reps on top of that! Had a pretty solid chest workout and when it came time for tris i could only do maybe 5 sets because they were so damn sore after all the heavy chest exercises. Had my workout at 3 pm and now its 1015 pm and still have a great pump in my chest and tris. Started taking the promagnon today too. Can't wait now for Back and Bis tomorrow!

----------


## wukillabee

Back and bis today. Woke up for some reason after getting 8 hrs sleep and still felt so damn tired. Still went to the gym wit limited time so i had to superset my exercises which was cool to mix it up but from being so damn tired i couldnt lift heavy weight. Still lifted some decent weight but nothing over the norm. Still had a good pump in the gym though and still do now. Noticing some more definition which is a huge plus. I plan on goin to bed early tonite so i have time for early cardio and cardio after working out. Been laggin the last few days on my cardio and abs so i gotta kick it up a few notchs to take full advantage of his cycle. None the less, diet is still in check and maybe thats why im seeing slightly more definition? Can't wait for this stuff to fully kick in, already can feel a god pump in my muscle and slight increase in weights and reps in the gym besides today. Tomorrow is shoulder/trap day which usually doesnt take long so i should have plenty of time for all the extra cardio.

----------


## number twelve

keep doin that cardio fatty ; )

----------


## wukillabee

> keep doin that cardio fatty ; )


HAha, im doin it. Jaw startin to feel numb all day makin me want to grind my teeth, guess its kickin in. Little more anger too.

----------


## wukillabee

EIther im losing my find or someone moved my post, crazy. Hopefully it gets moved backed to the supplement forum which is were supplement logs/cycles are posted at. Oh well, guess this will be more of a log for myself now since most people dont look on this sub-forum for supplement cycles or logs.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was another non expected day off but i kinda like taking wednesday off so ima change it up. Ima now do chest/tris on monday, back/bis on tuesday, wednesday off, legs on thursday, shoulders and arms on friday, saturday and sunday off. Gonna do abs and cardio on wednesday and saturday and sunday completely off from exercise.

Even though today is an off day, my chest/back/tris/bis feel so damn swole! Starting to feel a little agression too so it must be kicking in. Nothing crazy, just a little less sense of patience. Gonna be cardio/legs/abs tomorrow, cant wait!

----------


## number twelve

nice job bro ill still be following

----------


## wukillabee

> nice job bro ill still be following


Thanks bro! Ima pm an admin and mod to see if they can move me back to the supplement forum. Maybe the admins think GAspari makes steroids ? HAha. Just funny me bein the only supplement log in this sub forum and theres countless prohormone logs in the supplement forum. Maybe i should do my test cypionate log in the supplement forum? Oh well, cant win em all.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was legs/abs/cardio. Thursdays and fridays are my 2 days off from work so i can take my time. I usually have enough time the rest of the week as long as i dont sleep in. Its nice to sleep in a couple days a week though and not have to look at the clock while at the gym.

My leg workout was pretty good today. Didnt really do any weights above par for legs but was able to do a few more reps on my last sets and had good stamina and only rested maybe a minute in between sets. Went up 15 pounds though on donkey calf raises which was good and even did some extra reps with that weight too! Then did 5 sets of abs and 20 minutes of cardio with my heart rate between 133-138. Overall it felt like a good leg day with a slight increase in weight and good increase in stamina in the gym.

----------


## number twelve

how are you liking the 11 oxo...i saw it for sale today in vitamin shoppe...also have you ever tried 6 oxo? whats your take

12

----------


## wukillabee

> how are you liking the 11 oxo...i saw it for sale today in vitamin shoppe...also have you ever tried 6 oxo? whats your take
> 
> 12


Look at me, back to the supplement forum haha. Hmm, cant really tell ya bro cus im on halo-50 which ive tried a bad clone once of (Hemadrol) and never 11-oxo so its kinda like 2 new compounds for me. Im starting to feel some strength gains which most if not all on halo have said and im seeing slightly more definition as what most report back while on 11-oxo so id say theyre both working great so far for me! Id say try 11-oxo but if u are id say go the same route as me and go with a good clone like andro extreme unless u got money to blow. I know u gotta dose 11-oxo high, round 450mg ed for minimal anabolic results with a stack and if solo id say 600mg ed for good anabolic results. I wouldnt do 11-oxo solo though cus i feel its a week ph and would only use it to stack with a stronger methyl. Kinda like bold, not a ph to take solo unless u got endless amounts of money to burn and if so id go wit the real thing!

----------


## wukillabee

Today was an unexpected day off. Oh well, another day of rest for tomorrow's workout. Gonna be doing shoulders/arms/cardio/abs tomorrow for sure! Hopefully it will be ok because i plan on doing chest and tris on monday like i always do, hope my tris and front delts are recovered by then. Maybe ill just do medium weight tris tomorrow and heavy bis. Oh, #12, yes ive tried 6 oxo before for a pct from something and really didn't do much for me. As far as i know and from research, 6 oxo is only good for bringing someone's test levels to baseline, wont bring you a notch over baseline. Still, theres so many more effective pct supplies then 6 oxo so i know ill never use it again. I know you can stack 6-oxo extreme (which only seems like original 6-oxo with added zinc and less dosage for 10 bucks more a bottle than original) and 11-oxo for a weak/mild cutting cycle but again, super duper pricey! If i had that much money id be on some gh, haha. Will report back tomorrow after my workout.

----------


## number twelve

haha true thanks for shedding some light on that bro

keep up the good work


12

----------


## wukillabee

> haha true thanks for shedding some light on that bro
> 
> keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 12


Is that you squattin all that weight? Thats crazy man!

----------


## number twelve

lol it was last year i was hardcore bulking, i was just doing high box squats to boost my max lol i wish i was squatting that ass to grass

----------


## wukillabee

> lol it was last year i was hardcore bulking, i was just doing high box squats to boost my max lol i wish i was squatting that ass to grass


Oh, i was gonna say man shit! If i were to do that much without a box id be on my ass, haha! Thats still pretty damn strong though. Maybe ill do that much in september when im on my first cycle of test cyp. Most ive done for 4-6 reps real squats was 6 plates (3 on each side), that was when i was on m-drol.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was supposed to be shoulders/arms/abs (actually yesterday was) but im having some family issues right now and couldn't make it today and can't make it tomorrow. I should be able to start fresh though on monday and start my normal routine again of chest/tris/abs/cardio. Even though today was another day off i still feel some damn jacked! My muscles all over feel like solid granite, no water retention at all! I will weigh myself again on wednesday since i havent since the last time i posted my weight but even then i was already up a few pounds and feel like i lost some fat so i must be doing something right. I also look a little more vascular, especially in my neck and bis (got that arnold vein bulging out frombis to shoulders). I also feel really strong today like i can lift a house and a lot of confidence. I really have no side effects at all and my sex drive is a little higher than normal. All and all, looks like im having good results and a good cycle for only half way through. Even though i wont have time tomorrow for the gym, im gonna do some early morning cardio for 20-30 minutes and a grip of push ups when i get home before breakfast.

----------


## Ausy

hi ya, been following your thread. Looking forward to the new pics. Cheers for sharing

----------


## 200byjune

ya man great job. lets here some of the strength gains. what legal pct supps in your opinion are best? you dont like 6 oxo.so what did you like that was legal

----------


## wukillabee

> ya man great job. lets here some of the strength gains. what legal pct supps in your opinion are best? you dont like 6 oxo.so what did you like that was legal



Legal or grey area legal, haha? 6 oxo is ok to add to a pct but i dont believe its strong enough to be a full pct unless its for something as week as a simple propadrol 4 week cycle. For a real ph cycle id say a real pct cycle also needs to be included to fully keep all your gains you made on cycle and not fu** up your body's test levels and such. Check out ARR for pct supplies or pm me. Just cus ph's are otc doesn't mean you only need otc pct supplies as well. Check out the stickies up top about prohormones, they go into detail on what kind of pct is required for the harsher ph cycles like superdrol and such.

----------


## wukillabee

> hi ya, been following your thread. Looking forward to the new pics. Cheers for sharing


Thanks! Doin this log online for my own records to look at and for everyone else to hopefully get ideas and learn from and feel free to ask questions. Since its only a 4 week cycle ima just post after pics and then pics again after i finish pct to compare what i gained on cycle and what i kept off cycle. Those are the best comparisions i believe since i just look at the before pics as a starting point and never look back, haha.

----------


## wukillabee

Today is a regular off day for me. Tomorrow will be chest/tris/abs/cardio in that order. Still feel really good and muscles feel damn solid! Almost like the feeling on mdrol where ur muscles just feel like theyre carved out of solid stone. I can also see the 11-oxo clone doin its job with the cortisol control since ive noticed some ab fat loss especially in my upper abs. Only half way through the cycle and already seeing good results. Should be even better this week and next. The last 10 days of my 40 day cycle will just be andro extreme at 450mg ed, same dosage as now.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was a pretty solid workout. When i was driving to the gym i felt really sick to my stomach but felt better when i started working out. Did about the same weight and reps as last week so no real increase there. HAd a really good pump in the gym but no big increase yet in strength or weight. Hopefully tomorrow will be a stronger day, gonna do back/bis/calfs/cardio.

----------


## number twelve

how is your intensity level when training?

----------


## wukillabee

> how is your intensity level when training?


i always try to keep it as high as possible and make every workout really count. If i feel ima only have time in a day for a half ass workout then id wait til the next day to have a full fledged workout. I usually do 3 drop sets on my last set of my first exercise and my last to start and end with a good pump. I also switch up my routine every 4-6 weeks and workouts every other week to always keep my muscles guessing. Sometimes i superset workouts and i try to do at least 1 max exercise per week for 1 particular muscle group each week and switch it every week. I also have my bluetooth headphones on listenin to music to help get me psyched too.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was Halo day! Had a great workout today. My dumbell rows went up 10 lbs, my t-bar rows went up 25 pounds, and still had plenty of strength for bis after i killed back! Really feeling the strength gains now and my whole body feels so damn rock solid! Oh, also went up 15 pounds on donkey calf raises and some extra reps on top of that. Tomorrow is a day off from the gym but still gonna do some cardio first thing in the morning with some abs at home. Also gonna weigh myself first thing in the morning tomorrow to see how my weight looks. As long as its not under 194 then im good since thats what i started at and already noticing some fat loss.

----------


## wukillabee

SOrry i didnt post today on the actual day but didnt miss much Just a scheduled day off and sore as hell from my last 2 workouts! A good day of rest today was.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was legs and cardio. Had a very strong workout today. Lifted 15 pounds more on leg press and hack squats and did a few extra reps on top of that. I dont know whats up with my $50 electronic sclae but i dont think its giving me a real reading. It said before i started my cycle i was at 194. Its been saying for the last 10 days that im exactly 196.6! It wont budge not even a point from .6. Then the old school type of scale at the gym says 203 so i dont know what the hell is going on. At least the mirror never lies and i like what i see. All day everyday my muscles feel so damn hard and full of strength, i love it! Tomorrow is planned to be shoulders/arms/abs/cardio but i got a ton of errands to do but i should have time for it all.

----------


## wukillabee

As I figured, no time for the gym today. Had so many damn errands to do on my last day off. Will have a strong workout tomorrow morning though.

----------


## wukillabee

Once again, no time for the gym today before work. Im debating if i should just go tomorrow (which is my normal off day) and do shoulders and arms but if i do that then i would need to take 2 more days off so i can do chest and tris. Or i could just take tomorrow off as well and forget about shoulders and arms (they really arent my weak points anyways) and just do chest and tris on monday as usual and just do cardio tomorrow. What do u guys think? Im leaning a little towards taking tomorrow off and just starting my normal routine back up on monday and make this last week on halo really count. Monday will be the start of week 3 ending the halo on sunday to make it an even 30 days on halo and just continue my andro extreme for a total of 40 days of that.

----------


## number twelve

you cant find any time to get in the gym? are you eating at least?

----------


## wukillabee

> you cant find any time to get in the gym? are you eating at least?


Trust me, if there was a way for me to go today i would have but i have a crazy tight schedule with how much free time i have before work (2:30pm-11:30pm) and if i got errands to do then i gotta do errands over the gym before work. I still have my diet in check of course and i still feel very strong and good. I went to the gym 3 days last week and my routine is 4 days a week weight lifting. I would have more days goin to the gym this last week of halo i think if i took tomorrow off from lifting (will still do cardio) and start my routine again on monday. If i do shoulders and arms tomorrow (which is my 4th workout of the week that should be done on fridays) then ima have to take at least 2 days to rest before i can do chest and tris (the first workout of my routine which should be on monday). I probably could just take monday off then do chest and tris tuesday but i dont feel just one day off from shoulders and arms that i can do a full fledged chest and tri day since my shoulders and arms will still not be full rested. All and all i have no regrets and very happy with the cycle and the results im getting. Tons of errands been poping up that need to be takin care of and some family things so training hasnt been "On schedule" as it should but since i feel my shoulders and arms are a strong point for me, not missing to much. I also do tris on chest day and bis on back day so this last day of arms at the end of the week is just kinda an extra for them anyways and my front delts get good work on chest day and my rear delts/traps get some work on back days as well. It would be a diferent story if i was missing leg day 2 weeks in a row, that would never happen! haha.

----------


## number twelve

damn that sucks bro

----------


## wukillabee

Did chest/tris/calfs/cardio today. Had a pretty strong workout overall. I did a few drop sets and kept the strength up. Had a great pump in the gym today too. Overall from this cycle i see some more vascularity (mostly in my forearms and that arnold vein from bicep to delt), some more definition, and some strength gains! I feel the strength from halo and im thinkin im gettin the definition and vascularity from the 11-oxo. Also my weight has gone up a little, i think its up 5-6 pounds from start and thats pretty good since my main goal is to cut, not get bigger.

----------


## wukillabee

> you cant find any time to get in the gym? are you eating at least?


Sorry bout the pm not going through. Im usually on this site via my tilt phone and sometimes opera mini doesnt register what ive typed in the reply box through pm. Ill respond back via pm tomorrow morning before the gym.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was a strong back and bi day. Did heavy back and still had great strength left over to do some decent weight for bis. Did some abs then 20 minutes of cardio to end the session. Very strong workout leaving with a great pump!

----------


## number twelve

what kind of numbers are you putting up on all your lifts?

----------


## wukillabee

> what kind of numbers are you putting up on all your lifts?


Nothing too crazy since im always switchin it up. Im no math wiz so i just tell ya how many plates. Started off with barbell bent rows. Warm up with 1 plate each side, second set add a 25 to each side, 2-3 more sets of 6 reps with 1 plate, a 25, and a 10. Warm up i did 15 reps, 10 reps, 6 reps for last 2-3 sets. Then went to pull up with wide grip with just body weight for 4 sets of 10 reps each. Then went to dumbell rows with 50 pounds=15 reps, 65 pounds=12 reps, 85 pounds=6 reps. Then went to cable lat pull down machine and did straight arm pulldowns standing up to widen my lats. This is a new excercise for me and boy does it work! HAve to do kinda light weight though to not be sloppy on this exercise. Did 60 pounds=12 reps, 3 sets of 75 pounds= 8 reps. Thats all for back. SOmetimes i do hyper extensions to get a good pump at the end of my workout but theres only 1 machine for that and it was too busy. Did cable preacher curls, the one that u can add plates to. DId 1 plate (plate= 45 pounds) for 15 reps, add 25 for 8-10 reps, add 15 pounds for 2 sets of 6-8 reps. Then did cable concentration curls (great for long head of bi) with 30 pounds for 15 reps, 35=12 reps, 45=6-8 reps for 2 sets. Then could only do 2 sets of standing cable curls (great for bicep peak). Did 35 pounds for 12 reps then 10 reps of 40 pounds. Some of my weights might sound light but i always have perfect form with every excercise i do and really make the muscle im working work. I get good results and i probably wont do the same routine next week for back and bis since i always switch things up. When i was doing the same routine for 6-8 weeks at a time my weights were higher but got less results cus my body gets used to the same excercises too damn quick. I used to be able to do 110 pound dumbell rows for 8 reps with no straps but thats cus i did that excercise every back workout for 8-10 weeks so of course my weights go up cus my body gets used to the same excercise week to week and i get less results in body composition. When i do my first aas cycle ima do the same routine for every body part for 5 weeks then switch for the last 5 weeks and see how that goes. Might squeeze out 12 weeks if i get some prop, hehe. We'll see but thats another thread.

----------


## wukillabee

> what kind of numbers are you putting up on all your lifts?


Did u get my pm bro? I sent it on my comp this time so it should have gone through.

----------


## wukillabee

Feeling really good today, did shoulders/arms/cardio. Had a strong workout overall and had a great pump in the gym! Had some increased intensity too! Just a few more days til the end but overall very happy with this cycle. Noticed some fat loss in my mid-section and kept my size and even gained some lean muscle on top of that so far. I got a very strong pct lined up as well so im sure ill keep most if not all my gains and still continue to lose some fat around my mid-section. Even got some people at work today noticing my arms being a little bigger! Wish i could keep going but all cycles have to come to an end. Planning on doing legs/abs/cardio tomorrow but i might sleep in, its already 2:00 am here and i gotta be in the gym by 11:30 am to have enough time to have a full workout and finish by 1:00 pm. Goin to bed in a bit.

----------


## bulldawg_28

Sounds like your cycle went really well! Do you have any after pics?

----------


## wukillabee

> Sounds like your cycle went really well! Do you have any after pics?


Still got a few more days left til im done. Will for sure post after pics though and will still continue this log throughout my pct so everyone can also see how that goes for me. Also planning on posting pics after i finish my pct to compare before, after cycle, after pct (what im left with after all is said and done). Im loving this cycle and wish to run it longer and would but im doing a reall aas cycle in a few months so i want some time off inbetween.

----------


## wukillabee

Well i set today up for disaster. Haven't ridin a bike for damn years and did it yesterday for father's day with my girl and the family down by the beach. Very nice bike ride and even got a nice little tan, beautiful weather from hermosa beach down past torrance. Rode a mountain bike for 3 hours straight and did (tried to do) legs today. My damn legs were so sore already from yesterday's bike ride. I still did some light cardio, 6 sets of squats, 3 sets of leg curls, 3 sets of leg extensions, then felt like my legs were gonna fall off and i was gonna puke! Couldn't do as heavy weight as i normally do im sure cus of yesterday and couldn't finish my workout either so im pretty bummed cus i always try to work the hardest on leg day. Oh well, another day tomorrow in the gym for chest/tris/abs/cardio. 

Tomorrow will be my last day of halo so ima start my pct chems tomorrow night before bed. Gonna take 100mg of clomid and 20mg of nolva before bed tomorrow night. Starting wednesday night and the rest of my pct i will be taking 50mg of clomid and 10mg of nolva ed before bed. Still waiting for my order of amp 02 and gonna start that as soon as i get it for pre-workout, also got synthesize from avant labs (creatine supp), Recreate from usp labs (new age fat burner) and 10 more days of 11 oxo to all go along with my pct and quest to continue burning fat and keeping as much muscle and even to gain a little in the process. Not easy to do but i seem to be on the right track since ive noticed my waistline a little slimmer and all my muscles to be a little more define and the scale sayin im weighin more than what i started out at. Will update all stats and pics on tuesday or wednesday.

----------


## djsir007

> yeah just wait to bump up on monday.
> and i dont think u need the l dex your already gonna do clomid and nolva...


I was just going to say this.
I agree, the Nolv and Clomid should be plenty. 
Could probably even drop the clomid.

Sorry, didnt realize you were done/almost done.

----------


## wukillabee

> I was just going to say this.
> I agree, the Nolv and Clomid should be plenty. 
> Could probably even drop the clomid.
> 
> Sorry, didnt realize you were done/almost done.


HAha, real late post bro. Ima just do clomid at 100mg day 1 and nolva 20mg day 1 then 50mg clomid and 10mg nolva for the rest of pct. Im sure i wont need to run it for the full 30 days but got plenty just in case. I havent noticed any libido problems, no lethargy, really no sides except a few pimples on my shoulders. Been a really great cycle with very little shutdown it feels and shouldnt need much to bring back natty test once i part with the halo. Could probably run some otc pct but not goin done that route anymore, better safe than sorry when it comes to prohormones and any type of pct.

----------


## wukillabee

Today is my last day of halo. Wish i could run it for 5 or even 6 weeks since im still seeing some gains but gonna stop here as planned. Did chest/tris/abs/cardio today. Had a great pump and great intensity in the gym. 

Overall, the original halo gives me some slight strength increases but id say more in stamina and being able to go slightly higher in weight but able to do much more reps. Also seemed to lean me out a bit but i think the 11-oxo also helped with that. No dramatic changes in body but some more definition all over. 

Will try to get my g/f to take some pics of me tonite after work and ill upload them as soon as i get em takin for comparsion. Will do same poses as before pics as well for easier comparsion for everyone. Without even looking at my before pics, i can see for myself in the mirror my changes and very happy with them.

----------


## wukillabee

Took 20mg nolva and 100mg of clomid last night before bed and will continue taking it everynite but now at 10/50. 

Quick update, starting weight=194 pounds ending weight now=199.2 pounds. Gained some pounds while losing fat, great cycle. Had breakfast then took my multi-v, fish oil, life support, 2 recreate caps, 4 amp 02 caps. On the amp 02 it says to take 9 caps per serving but not to take with any other type of stimulant so thats why i took such a low dose to see my tolerence to it since both products (recreate and amp 02) are new to me. I was planning on doing back/bis/calfs/cardio today but had so much yard work to do. I was doin yard work for a good couple of hours and sweatin like a pig. Also notice an increase in energy and focus (good increase in energy, not a stim high) and a pump in my arms that felt strong. I had so much energy. 

I should be able to take some pics tonite after work since i couldnt last night or today. Will post pics as soon as i get em.

----------


## wukillabee

Havent been updating because ive been out the last few days. On day 2 of pct i took 2 recreate and 6 amp 02 caps and i was crazy sick in the gym. Had the worst stomach ache ever! I was still able to finish my workout but felt like crap. Thursday i was at the beach all day and fu**ed up my left lat bad! I was body boarding and fell nose diving a 6 foot wave and my arm strap from the board went across my left lat causing my body weight to fall on it and breaking the strap off the board. Now i got a nasty bruise across my left lat and hurts like hell when i try to lift my left arm up. Yesterday i was busy doin all my running around and today slept in before work. Im planning on going to the gym tomorrow and doin legs. Im trying now to take amp 02 pre-workout and recreate after workout to see whats causing the stomach aches. I took 7 amp 02 caps (i think 9 caps is way to crazy for 1 serving, rather take a scoop or 2 of a pre-workout mix) before work. Havent really noiced much at all as far as what everyone says and claims amp 02 to do. Will still run the bottle and see what happens.

Still been taking 50mg of clomid and 10mg of nolva ed before bed. Good note, my weight is still 199.2 to 199.8. Synthesize is pretty harsh, really bad taste. Kinda hard to stomach this stuff 3 times a day. Should have a better report on everything tomorrow after workout. 

My supp plan now is 7-9 amp 02 caps pre-workout, 2 recreate with post-workout meal and another 6 hrs later. Also, 3 andro extreme caps with post-workout meal. Synthesize with breakfast, post-workout meal, and before bed. Whey shake before breakfast and post-workout and sustained release protein before bed with synthesize. PCT just before bed. 5 meals throughout the day as well of course.

----------


## wukillabee

Today i did traps/shoulders/bis/tris/calfs/abs, crazy huh? All in an hour and a half too, thats how my intensity was today in the gym. I just took 8 amp 02 caps pre-workout (along with support supps) since i still havent gotten to m yet, wow thats a lot of caps for a pre-workout boost! DIdnt really notice a huge pump in the gym but had great energy and was sweating like crazy! I supersetted bis and tris and abs. Also supersetted shoulders and calfs. All with under a minute between sets. When i left the gym i could barely drive cus my bis and tris were so pumped and full of blood, it was great! My weight is still at 199-200 so havent lost anything yet and hopefully wont from what ive gained on cycle from 192. Also took pics after my workout for after cycle pics and will post them late tonite when i get home from work. Maybe u guys can help me compare my before pics at 192 and my after pics at 199.6? Overall, great workout and energy in the gym, just kinda hard to stomach so many dang pills pre-workout. Gonna take tomorrow off from the gym since its my girl's b-day and will be at the beach most of the day. Tuesday though will be a hard leg day and ima try to take the full serving of 9 caps of amp 02 pre-workout and see how it goes.

----------


## wukillabee

> Sorry for the shitty lighting on the pics, not the best before pics but they give you a good idea of my starting point. Hope to focus on my cuts in my mid-section with cardio and diet and some more minor cuts everywhere else as well as more serratus tie-ins.


Before Pics!

----------


## wukillabee

After Pics!

----------


## wukillabee

I figured this would happen damnit. Got to go to bottom of page 2 for before pics and now top of page 3 for after pics. Ill try to get em side by side for better comparison.

----------


## 200byjune

great results. looking alot more fuller. you look more solid. great job.. the time is coming for the darrk side

----------


## wukillabee

> great results. looking alot more fuller. you look more solid. great job.. the time is coming for the darrk side


Thank you. I really do feel much fuller and do see some new cuts in the mirror. Very happy with this cycle.

----------


## wukillabee

Couldnt get out of bed today so i was late goin to the gym. Only had 35min to work out legs. Took 9 caps of amp 02 before working out. I noticed i had great energy in the gym and intensity. I worked out super fast fr the amount of time i had. Did 5 sets of squats, 6 sets of leg press, 1 set of leg curls, and 1 set of leg extensions. My legs were so pumped after that feeling real good. WIsh i had more time for calfs and cardio but couldnt do it today. Overal, 5 hrs later now and my legs are sore as hell! Must be a good sign of a decent workout. I havent lost any strength or size since finishing my cycle so im also very happy about that. Im leaving early tomorrow morning for palm springs for 4 days. I will be training there as well since the marriott has a decent workout room (at least last year they did). Im gonna do chest/tris/abs/cardio one day and back/bis/cardio another day while there and take 2 days off. Im planning on working out tomorrow and thursday so i can take friday and saturday off from the gym, gotta rest sometime. Im gonna take all my pct supplies and supps with me so i wont be missing out on anything. Will still post updates while im there as well.

----------


## wukillabee

As u guys know, im taking Synthesize pre-workout along with amp 02. I then take 2 recreate with post-workout meal along with another serving of synthesize and 11-oxo. I then take 1 recreate cap 6 hrs later and another serving of synthesize before bed. Of course i take vitamins, bcaa, and protein as well as food but not gonna review basic supps like these.

Amp 02 - 9 caps per serving for me seems like a lot for a pre-workout supp. I started i believe at 5 caps and today have worked my way up to 9. Havent really noticed a difference between 5-9 caps, maybe a little more energy with 9. Im gonna continue taking 9 caps pre-workout as directed to feel its full effect until the bottle is empty. I noticed so far a good focus, intensity, and pump in the gym. Not a stim feeling either more of a good feeling of all these effects. Also ive noticed i sweat a ton more too while working out and doing cardio. Still, its gotta take more than that for me to stomach 9 caps ed for me to use this product again. Id much rather down 2 scoops of a powdered pre-workout supp then down 9 caps. Time will tell and ill give full reviews of these products when i finish them.

----------


## wukillabee

Recreate by USP Labs - A new generation fat burner for sure. Directed to take 2 caps first thing in the morning or pre-workout then another cap or 2 6 hrs later. Since my schedule is to wake up, eat breafast, then go to the gym, i really cant take recreate then. I dont want to take recreate with 9 caps of amp 02, wouldnt be good review. Instead i take 2 recreate post-workout and 1 cap 6 hrs later. Ive noticed my body temp stays hot after my first serving and i have a good energy increase. Again, not a stim high or a stimulant energy increase but a more natural feeling of increased energy. I do believe this is a new and improved fat burner when compared to what else is on the market for those who want to stay away from eca, clen , t3, etc. Ive tried em all and this one is good, try it!
(*)
Synthesize by Avant Labs - A more basic creatine supp. Has all the average ingredients and mixes pretty well with water. Ive noticed a more full feeling in my muscles even for not being on cycle. This seems to be a pretty solid creatine supp but kinda pricey for what it offers. I think f me Cellmass from BSN is a btter creatine supp. Ive tried size on, cellmass, cell tech, kre-akalin, regular creatine mono, and for me the best was cellmass. Cellmass mixes instantly in water and tastes great while giving u a full feeling in ur muscles without water retention that everyone thinks u get from a creatine supplement. Yes these creatine supps produce a little water retention but for me, none of these listed above gave me a bloated look or feeling. The taste is also pretty nasty with this synthesize. I was given the orange flavor and first sip reminded me of liquid tylenol multi-symptom cough medicine, harsh! Its not bad though if u mix it with orange juice, more tolerable but still not too enjoyable. Best bank for ur buck in this category id say Cell Mass, at least for me thats what works the best for a solid creatine supplement.

----------


## wukillabee

Ok, im back everyone. Had a great time in palm desert, hot as hell but nice in the pool. Got a dark ass tan too! Tried goin to the gym the first day i got there for chest/tris since last year i remembered they had tons of cable machines and free weights for a resort gym. This year i guess they threw em out. They had mostly just treadmills and bikes, some dumbells, one lat pull down machine and one machine chest press machine. I still tried and did a ton of dumbell flies incline and flat and some chest press machine but that machine felt weird, didnt like it at all. Kinda got over it and just hit the pool after that and got plenty of cardio while in the pool while i was there. Today is sunday and gonna start the gym back tomorrow strong with chest/tris/abs/cardio. Might trade out abs for calfs, see how i feel. Wasn't taking any amp 02 while on vacation since i wasn't working out but still took recreate while i was there and sustained release protein shakes, and of course my nolva/clomid ed before bed. Still feel strong and doesn't look like ive lost any size or strength but we'll see tomorrow in the gym.

----------


## DSM4Life

I am never one to call gyno on pics but that right nip is looking suspect man.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Looks like the cycle went rather well.

Nice job!

Just keep up the intensity and eating through pct

----------


## wukillabee

> I am never one to call gyno on pics but that right nip is looking suspect man.


I know. Ever since i was like 8 yrs old ive had puffy nips. FOr the most part they are puffy, when theyre cold then they look like normal. Theres never been a lump or sensitivity to them so i dont know wtf it is. My dad and his dad have the same puffy damn nips like me. I could ice em for my next set of pics and they wont look like gyno, haha. As u can see ive been on clomid/nolva for past 12 days and no changes in my puffy nips. Was thinking of trying c.bino's gyno reversal method since i have a new bottle of lion's letro on hand. What do u guys think?

----------


## wukillabee

> Looks like the cycle went rather well.
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> Just keep up the intensity and eating through pct


Thanks bro. My diet was off a couple of days while on vacation but hey, it was vacation. FOr the most part being on vacation my diet was still pretty decent. Now im back to the same old thing, (work,gym,g/f, etc) my diet is back in check. 

Wheres number 12 been? I pm'd that guy like 2-3 weeks ago and still havent heard from him? I know u guys talk so id thought id ask.

----------


## wukillabee

Back to the gym today and was lovin it! Did chest/tris/calfs/cardio. DId some different things for my chest which gave me a really great pump and also switched up my tri routine giving me a great pump as well. HAd some stomach discomfort (probably from my gf's runny scrambled eggs) so i did calfs instead of abs. Since calfs are my most underdeveloped muscle group, i try to do them twice a week, once like today and again on leg day. Today i did heavy weight and on leg day i do slightly lighter weight with more intensity and reps. Took 9 caps of amp 02 pre-workout and felt a great pump and focus in the gym. Still just dont like the idea of having to ingest 9 caps pre-workout but the stuff does work i gotta give em that. Overall, had a strong workout and did 30 minutes of cardio ontop of it all. Cant wait for back/bis/abs/cardio tomorrow!

----------


## wukillabee

Today i slept in a bit and wasnt able to go to the gym. Got a lot of errands and running around done so its all good. Will for sure be goin to the gym wed, thur, & fri, so im not worried about it. Damn, my chest and tris are way sore today. HAd a great workout yesterday!

----------


## wukillabee

Did back/bis/abs/cardio today. HAd a great workout with tons of energy. Still tryin to stomach 9 amp 02 caps pre-workout which isnt an easy task. Next time ima just try a different powdered mix, so much easier to drink a few scoops then down 9 caps. I did a lot of supersets for my back that gave me a great pump and 21's and drop sets for my bis. Today was a great day in the gym. I think ima just do 20 days of this nolva/clomid since i feel fine. I feel strong, no libido issues, no sides while on cycle or off. DOnt believe i had much of a shutdown so im sure ill be good to stop the nolva/clomid at day 20 instead of 30 days. After this ima just be natural til mid-august, then its aas time!

----------


## wukillabee

Today was legs/cardio. Had a very strong workout today and had great intensity. Tomorrow is shoulders/traps/arms/abs/cardio. Gonna weigh myself tomorrow when i wake up if i can remember. My legs are already sore as hell! God leg day drains me everytime.

----------


## wukillabee

Sorry i havent updated lately but have been sick with a nasty stomach flu. HAvent been able to train either but feel much better today and will be back in the gym tomorrow for chest/tris/abs/cardio. I feel and look the same size and strength from when i started my pct but still havent weighed myself again yet. Ill be sure to weigh myself first thing in the morning tomorrow and will try to post pics again tomorrow night since i plan on stopping pct after tonite. Tonight will be 18-19 days of nolva/clomid pct from a very mild oral 4 week cycle and ive felt perfectly fine after just 2 days of pct. I just went this far to make sure but i dont see any problems and seems like im just wasting my pct chems by continuing to take em when my body feels and looks back to normal. Tonite before bed ill take my last dose of nolva/clomid at 10/50 so starting tomorrow i will not be on pct anymore. In 2 and a half more weeks i will be in hawaii for 9-10 days so this timing works perfect. I have 2 1/2 weeks to train all natural after finishing pct, then a good 9-10 days rest (will still be eating clean), then start my first aas cycle when i get back in august.

----------


## wukillabee

Today i did chest/tris/abs/cardio. HAd a great workout with plenty of energy and intensity. HAd a little stomach discomfort towards the middle of my workout (probably from 9 caps of amp 02) that lasted for about 45 minutes. Other than that, had a strong workout with a great pump! Lastnight was my last time taking my nolva/clomid so this concludes my pct for this successful cycle! Final take on the supplements i took during this pct such as amp 02, synthesize, and recreate soon to come. Oh, weighed myself today and still at a solid 198 lbs.

----------


## wukillabee

Synthesize from Avant Labs - I feel this to be a strong creatine supp and comparable to cellmass or size on. Its basic in the ingredients but has more than enough in it to help maintain gains and make some more. Ive noticed zero water retention from it. Something worth trying if others in this department have failed but not a keeper for me. For myself, cellmass is the keeper for a solid creatine supp. Overall ill give it a 8 out of 10 since i hated the taste so much.

----------


## wukillabee

Amplify 02 by AGX Sports - Ive read tons of hype about this pre-workout supp from many respected bros on here so i thought id give it a shot. To my surprise it seems u need to take a total of 9 caps for a full serving, kinda lot in my opinion pre-workout. I started off with 6 and worked my way up to m now for a little over a week. Kinda hard to stomach for someone whos not used to taking so many caps pre-workout but it does its job. I feel the effects anywhere from 15-30 minutes after ingesting. It gives a good feeling and not a stim high feeling like how most pre-workout supps do. Ive noticed strong pumps in and out of the gym as well as a better focus and intensity in the gym. Still, i wouldnt say this supp is too much ahead of the game but a decent pre-workout supp and worth trying it out. If only they could make it in a powder form instead of 9 caps. I also notice some stomach discomfort sometimes half way through my workout that i would have to say is from taking 9 caps pre-workout. Overall, ill give it a 7.5 out of 10. It does its purpose but does not stand above the rest like how many on here claims it does but thats just me.

----------


## wukillabee

Recreate by USP Labs - This is for sure a new age fat burner. Its only 2 caps twice a day and this dose will give u an idea on how it works. It doesnt give u a crazy stim high like most fat burners out that make u think ur burning fat cus u feel like a crack head. More of a good feeling and full of energy and focus. I havent noticed too much fat loss since taking this product at the full dose but do notice some more definition and certainly not gaining any fat. I feel this to be a more mild fat burner but it does its purpose and of course diet and excercise have to be in check for any fat burner to work at its best. FOr anyone whos tired of the stim high fat burners out there, give this one a shot. Overall, ill give it a 8.5 out of 10.

Thats it for this log. Its been a great cycle! Wont post anymore pics up since i look the same as my after pics with maybe slightly more definition in my serratus and abs. Also im still at the same weight since when i stopped my cycle so i can say ive kept 100% of my gains with little to no shutdown and a very smooth and easy pct. A great cycle indeed. Thank you everyone for ur comments and checking my thread out! Any questions feel free to pm me or post here.

----------


## jetsilver2002

guys, sorry to hijack this thread lol... im new to ph and i have 3 bottles of 11 oxo which i would like to try... i have also access to halodrol 50, so my question is this: If i take halodrol together with 6 caps of 11 oxo for 6 week and then clomid and nolva for 4 week pct, would this cycle make sense? 
please help, THX!

----------

